# ### P3 Cars Digital Vent Gauge Now Available at APTuning w/Free Shipping! ###



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Connect with your car in an entirely new way. Why settle for just a boost gauge? Sporting features available in products 3x the price, this is a swiss army knife of performance data, with design and integration that won't spoil the clean lines of your interior. Specifically designed to support the A3/S3 8V platforms. Reads boost and all data directly from the diagnostics port for fast plug and play install.*



*Plug and Play Install* - Quick plug and play install with zero cutting required. All power, ground, and data points come directly from the diagnostics port connector.
*Boost/Vacuum Display* - High resolution boost/vacuum via diag port for FAST install. Optionally read boost via boost tap (not included).
*Multiple Gauge Displays* - Boost/Vac, Coolant Temp, Intake Air Temp, Exhaust Gas Temp, Throttle Plate, Speed, RPM with Shift-light, Battery voltage and more!
*Peak Recall & Run Record* - Recall the peak value from any mode, or record and playback 15 seconds of data from the current mode. Temperature peaks recorded in the background.
*Universal Aux Inputs* - Includes additional inputs to optionally connect any 0-5v sensor with universal settings for display ranges and bargraph displays from -999 and 9999 max values.
*On the Fly Configuration Menu *- Lockout/Display off mode, English(PSI, F, MPH) or Metric(BAR, C, KPH) selection, Adjustable boost display resolution, Ambient Calibration for boost sensor and more! 

*Now Available:* Track Pack Software Upgrade! Makes the awesome P3 gauge system that much better, adds Air/Fuel ratio display and numerous performance timers such as 0-100mph, 60-130mph, etc. _(track pack not available for TDI)_


*A3/S3 P3 VIDI*(_click the picture to order)_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Track Pack Upgrade!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry for the delay as I was out of the shop but all orders were shipped and I updated the orders with tracking info this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All new orders again have shipped, thanks for the business everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up :thumbup:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Any way to get this with blue LEDs for the bars instead of red?


----------



## frakseno (Jun 2, 2015)

Is the free track pack not available anymore?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Any way to get this with blue LEDs for the bars instead of red?


I don't believe so on the A3/S3 but I can check


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

frakseno said:


> Is the free track pack not available anymore?


Yes it is still available. Click any of the pictures above to be taken to our site and order.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I don't believe so on the A3/S3 but I can check


I have a sepang s3 so that's why I was wondering


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

high_octaneGTI said:


> I have a sepang s3 so that's why I was wondering


Yes it can be done no additional cost


----------



## frakseno (Jun 2, 2015)

Does the vent still articulate after the guage install?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it can be done no additional cost


Awesome!!!!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Also, do they offer a vent with different trim around it? My s3 vents have a different color scheme. Here's a pic


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Also, do they offer a vent with different trim around it? My s3 vents have a different color scheme. Here's a pic


On the 8v kits you swap the vent/gauge into your existing housing. It doesn't replace the surround, that would stay original.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> On the 8v kits you swap the vent/gauge into your existing housing. It doesn't replace the surround, that would stay original.


Cool deal 🏼


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Cool deal 🏼


You can order right from our site, I added the blue/white as an option for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF Bump


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You can order right from our site, I added the blue/white as an option for you.


Thanks Tom 🏼

Workin some overtime next week so I should have some extra cash to spare


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All weekend orders are shipped and on their way!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bringing it back


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

New week new bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump for September!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Special offer good to VWvortex members for online orders only!*


*Save 5% on orders of $50 or more by using coupon code - vortex5*
*Save 10% on orders of $200 or more by using coupon code - vortex10*





_*Offer is only good for new orders placed via www.aptuning.com. Exceptions will only be made for larger items that cant be shipped via standard services, such as hoods, some fenders, etc. Arrangements can be made to still receive the discount via freight shipments or pick up. Please email [email protected] to check those requirements._


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*JUST RELEASED:* P3 Now offers a cost effective Boost Gauge which incorporates the awesome digital display and vehicle specific fitment they are know for, now to suit those looking for a simple boost only reading!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All orders shipped, thanks [up]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top for Friday!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Awesome weekend, thanks for all the orders, everything has shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Hump day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## selp (Sep 17, 2015)

I am new to this.. 
I saw that there are two options, 
you can either have just the boost gauge, or the full VIDI system.
If I order the boost gauge, will I have to modify my VIDI system to accept the gauge and wiring? 

Thanks
Regards


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

selp said:


> I am new to this..
> I saw that there are two options,
> you can either have just the boost gauge, or the full VIDI system.
> If I order the boost gauge, will I have to modify my VIDI system to accept the gauge and wiring?
> ...


Im not sure I understand. The vidi is the gauge kit that supplies obd data like iat, coolant temp, boost, 0-60, etc. 

The boost gauge is just that, only boost no obd data. 

You mention modifying your vidi, do you already have one?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

new week new bump. Get your orders in. Free shipping and a free gift with any P3 VIDI gauge kit order!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Turbo Tuesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Our website was down for a server update via our hosting company. We are sorry for any inconvenience, but if you have any problems with the site please do not hesitate to call with any questions or email for any orders!

717-272-0916

[email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Monday Monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Today through Cyber Monday save big on P3 gauge orders!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Last day to take advantage of the sale!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Now through the end of the year make sure to take advantage of our Holiday Sale discount(good on all parts), hopefully it will ease the pain spending money on others by getting you a deal for yourself 
*
*Special offer good to Vortex members for online orders only!*


*Save 5% on orders of $50 or more by using coupon code - vortex5*
*Save 10% on orders of $200 or more by using coupon code - vortex10*


----------

